# thinking of Moving to Tokyo



## vagtsio

Hi Ladies and gents

well probably you have come across the same questions a thousand times but I hope that someone is willing to spend some time and try to put some order to my head. first of all my wife has been offered an opportunity to work in Japan. we are a family of 3 me my wife and our 8 year old son. we currently live in middle east and we are quite happy over here but the opportunity presented cant be ignored. first of all the salary offered is 85mil a year plus schooling etc...I know that the salary is massive but is it really worth it to make the move? As I said it is quite comfortable here too and to be quite honest I am worried if our son will enjoy it and whether Tokyo is an ideal place for kids. Also I am worried whether I would be able to find employment for my self. I keep reading that there is age discrimination for people over 25 and I am 42. well any advise on the move in general and whether Tokyo is a great place for a few years for expats will be greatly appreciated. thank you all in advance.


----------



## myrrh

vagtsio said:


> Hi Ladies and gents
> 
> well probably you have come across the same questions a thousand times but I hope that someone is willing to spend some time and try to put some order to my head. first of all my wife has been offered an opportunity to work in Japan. we are a family of 3 me my wife and our 8 year old son. we currently live in middle east and we are quite happy over here but the opportunity presented cant be ignored. first of all the salary offered is 85mil a year plus schooling etc...I know that the salary is massive but is it really worth it to make the move? As I said it is quite comfortable here too and to be quite honest I am worried if our son will enjoy it and whether Tokyo is an ideal place for kids. Also I am worried whether I would be able to find employment for my self. I keep reading that there is age discrimination for people over 25 and I am 42. well any advise on the move in general and whether Tokyo is a great place for a few years for expats will be greatly appreciated. thank you all in advance.


85 million yen/year is over $830,000/US per year. Throw in "schooling, etc." and we're talking about a package worth nearly a million US dollars annually. Not knowing your background or current situation, it's really impossible to give specific advice...but why not take it? 

Frankly, Tokyo at that salary would be a blast. As schooling is free, you can place your son in an international school--there are a number of nice ones in the area. I'm betting your son will have a great time in Tokyo. 

Again, not knowing anything about your background, I have no idea whether you'd be able to get a job at the age of 42. That said...with your wife bringing in nearly a million dollars US annually, I would think you'd do fine on just the single salary.


----------

